# Application for permanent permit 26(B)



## Superboyy (May 19, 2017)

Hi All,

I hope to get some advice.
I'm a South African citizen and my girl friend is Australian

We have renewed my girl friends temporary permit twice now and want to apply for permanent residence permit.

I have some questions as we get conflicting answers;

1: She is currently on Temporary Relative’s Visa (spouse) through me a South African Citizen.

2: She is an Australian Citizen, I’m a South African Citizen, our two children born here are South African Citizen’s.

3: If we apply for spousal permanent 26(B) permit , we heard we have to be married for 5 years before applying. Is this True? We are in a permanent spousal relationship for 6 years with a notarial contract in place, is this sufficient?

4: What Permanent permit should we apply for if no3 above is not allowed? 

Your help in this regard is appreciated
Thanks


----------



## hasheer (May 18, 2017)

yes as long as you can prove ur relationship of 5 years, you can apply for permanent residence, the best is check all the requirements and fulfil them

plus documents that can show that u been together for that long
lease papers
medical insurance
family doctor letter
photos
call records
bank statements
letter from co family members 

all documents will help, hope to answer ur question


----------



## Superboyy (May 19, 2017)

Many thanks for posting here.
Just so conflicting the answers from home affairs, some say yes other say no , you must be married.
Think at end of day it comes down to person dealing with your application.

Thanks


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

If you are married, you need to show the unabridged marriage certificate. There is no requirement to show proof 2 years (not 5 years) relationship and all the other stuff required under a non-married status.


----------

